# Who is riding the pine next season?



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

We know that LeBron will be starting as well as Big Z and Ricky Davis, and I think its pretty safe to say that Boozer is worthy of the starting PF role, but what about DeJuan and Darius? Last time I checked you cant have six guys playing at a time, so it seems one of the two will be warming the bench. I think both of these players are worthy starters (especially if Miles is working as hard as I have been hearing on his game this offseason). I think a trade is imperative here. The Cavs have the talent, but they need the chemistry. Trading Miles, Wagner or Davis for some top quality role players would greatly benefit this team IMO. By doing this, the Cavs will have stability with players who can still play quality ball without having to jack up shots like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Either Palacio or Wagner will start because the whole starting five will be well over 6'7. So I expect Miles to be seated the first half, then after all-star beak him and Lebron will switch roles.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Either Palacio or Wagner will start because the whole starting five will be well over 6'7. So I expect Miles to be seated the first half, then after all-star beak him and Lebron will switch roles.


Are you saying bench LeBron after all-star break? Why dont we let Paul Silas decide how to start his team. Thank god he makes the decisions palacio start? You got to be joking me.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think Cleveland should trade Ricky Davis. Darius Miles, Dejuan Wagner, and Lebron James would be awesome to watch go up and dominate. 

PG-Wagner
SG-James
SF-Miles
PF-Boozer
C-Z

In the future James could play the point, but next season should start just like I listed.


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

Even though I think he belongs on the wing, the Cavs seem to plan on putting LeBron at the point and letting DaJuan come of the bench. There doesn't seem to be too big a market for Ricky Davis, so he'll probably be back. There lineup seems to look like this.

PG- LeBron
SG- Davis
SF- Miles
PF- Boozer
C- Ilgauskas
Bench- Wagner, Palacio, Jones, Mihm, Diop


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Dummys they wont start everyone over 6'7, they need someone to guard the small guards and Lebron hasn't proved he can defend a high school guard yet(chris paul shook his as$ in the Jordan Classic?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Starting lineup next year
LeBron
Wagner
Miles
Boozer
Z


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

I think Diop should be the back-up center rather then Mihm. I think Mihm should be the back up P.F. He just seems better fit at that position. If you could develop those two young frontcourt players, the Cavs would be quite the team with all the great guards/fowards you guys already have. I think Diop will eventually develop into a nice Center in this league.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

This is my projected Cleveland depth chart for next season:

PG-James/Palacio/Parker
SG-Davis/Wagner
SF-Miles/Jones
PF-Boozer/Mihm
C-Ilgauskas/Diop

those are 11 players right there, plus whoever you grab at pick #31 will fill the last active roster slot... I suggest a PF/C here LANG would be a GREAT fit...

It's a nice core of young talent there...

whether Parker is kept is still a question too though, I think they should keep him...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

:upset: no starting line-up will have every player over 6'7" and miles isn't going to start.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> :upset: no starting line-up will have every player over 6'7" and miles isn't going to start.


yes, Miles will start, he is their best candidate at the 3 spot...

Davis is a SG
Wagner is a SG for now

James can play SF however would you rather have:

James at SF with Palacio at PG

or

James at PG and Miles at SF


sounds easy to me...


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

You non-Cavs fans should study up before you post.

First off-Silas already said Miles and Ricky are starting and he wants Wags off the bench. So, imagine that....I really hate the idea of Lebron starting.

Two-MILT DOESNT PLAY FOR THE CAVS ANYMORE!!!!!

According to Silas...which I hate this:
1-Lebron
2-Ricky
3-Miles
4-Booz
5-Z

Ricky will guard the 1, Lebron the 2 Miles the 3 etc...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

The workout they had for Lebron a few days ago was the first time Silas has seen Lebron workout, so when he gave that line up he was just talking out of his as$.

wags
ricky
lebron
booz
z


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Your so confident, you should be a coach or GM since you know so much.

No lineup with 6'7'' height......uhm...Pacers, Clippers and I believe the Bulls have all done that. Lakers in the past have as well. 

Your comment that 6'7'' people aren't as quick as PGs shows your ignorance. 

But then again, you said Milt would start PG......so we can't really take you seriously either way.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

^^^:laugh: :laugh: 

"We'll try to play him there, with (6-9) Darius Miles at off guard and Rickey Davis at small forward," Silas said. "Then we'll have Carlos Boozer at power forward and (Zydrunas) Ilgauskas at center, with (2002 first-round pick, guard) DaJuan Wagner coming off the bench." 

This is stupid and with me being a Dajuan Wagner fan I want what's best for him and that would be going to a team like the Sonics or somewhere else because I'm a fan of Ricky Davis and Dajuan Wagner not the Cavelosers.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

How many NBA games have you coached???

Your knowledge is very very lacking.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

^^^^^another waste of a post by the same dude:laugh:


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

There is probably a reason why you have a two star rating after 13 votes...........you don't know anything about the game of basketball, go study up kid.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

^^^^ :laugh: DOG YOU KEEP EMBARRASSING YOUR FAMILY BY POSTING

I KNOW MORE THAN ANYMORE IN THIS FORUM OR ON THIS SITE. WHAT DO PEOPLE WHO HAVE KNOWLEDGE HAVE TO BE APPOINTED BY YOU DOG PLEASE:laugh: FROM WHAT I READ YOU DONT KNOW A DAMN THING ABOUT BASKETBALL.:laugh: 



> According to Silas...which I hate this:
> 1-Lebron
> 2-Ricky
> 3-Miles
> ...


 EXACTLY WHAT I SAID THEN YOU WANT TO ASK ME AM I A COACH OR SOMETHING. :laugh: YOU A FUNNY JOKER MAN STICK TO GIVING THE TEAM WATER AND TOWELS DOG. STICK TO THAT.


THANKS FOR READING-IM DONE


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bunk, you are a moron...

CavsTalk is Parker still on the Cavs, doesn't he need to get an extension or something?


----------



## STCBBall3 (Jun 21, 2003)

This is what will happen

PG - LeBron James
SG - Dajuan Wagner
SF - Ricky Davis
PF - Carlos Boozer
C - Zydrunas Ilgauskus

LeBron guards SF.
Dajuan guards PG.
Ricky Davis guards SG.


----------



## STCBBall3 (Jun 21, 2003)

This is what will happen

PG - LeBron James
SG - Dajuan Wagner
SF - Ricky Davis
PF - Carlos Boozer
C - Zydrunas Ilgauskus

LeBron guards SF.
Dajuan guards PG.
Ricky Davis guards SG.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

I can't see Dajuan Wagner starting at the point, he has always been a score first player.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STCBBall3</b>!
> This is what will happen
> 
> PG - LeBron James
> ...


I like that, when he plays point in won't be like a Magic Johnson type point it will be more like Antione Walker's role with the Celtics-the offense runs through him often.
-If you disagree just say it don't respond by insults. Thanks.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Bunk, you are a moron...
> 
> CavsTalk is Parker still on the Cavs, doesn't he need to get an extension or something?


I believe that the Cavs have a team option on Smush.


----------



## tidho (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> I can't see Dajuan Wagner starting at the point, he has always been a score first player.


Wagner will start at small guard, not point guard. The Offense will run through LeBron at SF/SG and Ricky will play SF/SG. Different level of talent, but the exact same concept as Paxson/Jordon/Pippen.

Miles hasn't earned his minutes yet. I supriosed at how many people think he deserves to start.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STCBBall3</b>!
> This is what will happen
> 
> PG - LeBron James
> ...


I agree: that will probably be the starting lineup.
However, i don't think LeBron will play the point, but the SF position, running the plays as a point forward, and not bringing the ball up court.
One question, though... who will defend the perimeter positions? Neither LeBron, Wags nor Ricky seem to guarantee the D.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Actually, Ricky D easily has our best D. He can lock people up when he tries. He could easily guard the outside guy.

As for Miles, you say he hasn't earned his minutes. Exactly how has Lebron or DaJuan?

I would rather start Miles and have Wagner come of the bench for the simple fact that he is a scorer. Why have three scorers on the floor at the same time, switch one with Miles and let Wagner be the explosive scorer off the bench.......it only makes sense. Also, Miles's D is much better than Wagner and lightyears better than Lebron......he locks people up and his long arms makes it hard to pass. That was his bright spot last year.


----------



## tidho (Jul 29, 2002)

> As for Miles, you say he hasn't earned his minutes. Exactly how has Lebron or DaJuan?
> 
> I would rather start Miles and have Wagner come of the bench for the simple fact that he is a scorer. Why have three scorers on the floor at the same time, switch one with Miles and let Wagner be the explosive scorer off the bench.......it only makes sense. Also, Miles's D is much better than Wagner and lightyears better than Lebron......he locks people up and his long arms makes it hard to pass. That was his bright spot last year.


Miles is better than Wagner defensively, he's also 6 or 7 inches taller and plays a different position. 
As for needing a scorer off the bench, this might be applicable if the entire team sat down at once but substitutions are staggered so I don't see the relevance. All the scoreres will end up on the floor together for 30 minutes a game. I don't think i care if they are together for the first 5 or not.

As for earning his minutes, LeBron hasn't but he should get the same opportunity Miles did last year. Plus he'll get his minutes no matter what. Wagner proved last year he could play in this league and fill the scoring role. He hit a wall, but should be back and ready to go.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

With all the attention Lebron will be getting look for Ricky to be more of a scoring threat than he was last year. And if Wagner gets adequate time he can avg like 18 a game. Give Darius a jumpshot with his explosive athleticism he can get his avg up also. Carlos does the dirty work and Zydrundas might be the same player. So Lebron won't be a superstar or post big numbers but he will be a very big help to the team.


----------

